# Ballerburg von Ascaron



## The_Schroeder (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leutz,

hab nach einigen Jahren Ballerburg mal wieder ausgegraben,..macht immernoch schwerst Laune obwohl die Grafik schon angestaubr ist. 
"Problem" ist das in der Grafikoption sich eine Auflösung von 640x480 bis 2048x1536 oder so einstellen lässt, jedoch übernimmt er keine einstellung, sondern stellt mal die und mal die ein.
Mein Monitor macht Downsampling mit und auch meine GTX260 kratz es wenig, alles schon mit anderen Spielen und positiven Ergebniss geschafft.
Hoffe ich stell mich einfach nur zu doof an und es ist kein Bug 

Kennt iwer vllt noch Grafik-Mods oder Mods allgemein?

Thx schonmal ^^


----------



## rAveN_13 (31. Oktober 2010)

Evtl. nützt es dir etwas die auflösung manuell zu definieren indem du die entsprechende datei suchst und modifizierst.


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Settings.ini hab ich schon gesucht und auch umgestellt, aber das stört ihn kein bisschen


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Kannst Du es vielleicht "in einem Fenster starten" ? Das hilft bei so alten games manchmal.


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Oktober 2010)

Es startet sich immer im Full Screen.

Naja wenn mans nicht ändern kann ist es kein Beinbruch aber es wäre weniger Pixelterror wenn man die Auflösung richtig einstellen könnte.

Sag mal, wenn ich die Auflösung einstelle, dann kommt nix das er es speichert oder übernimmt, einer ne Idee?
Enter und sowas bringt nix


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es vlt. ein Menü im Startmenü oder wenn man die CD eingelegt hat VOR Spielstart, wo DU was ändern kannst?


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Oktober 2010)

Nein da geht kein Fenster auf.
Nur vorm ersten Start geht ein Fenster auf in dem man allgemeine einstellungen treffen kann.
man hat dort 3 Möglichkeiten, aber nichts was einem die Möglichkeit gibt selbst was zuändern.


----------

